
Elevate Web Design at the University Level - naish
http://www.alistapart.com/articles/elevatewebdesignattheuniversitylevel
======
zcrar70
I did a 'web design' course (it was called 'masters in interactive design' at
the time I think, this was 7 years ago). The lecturers tried to compensate for
the fast-moving technologies by focusing on intangibles rather than the
technical content of the final product (greater emphasis was placed on the
thought process that went into the projects than the final result). The theory
was pulled rather haphazardly from other disciplines such as semiotics, art,
design etc.

I have a rather poor opinion of the course and the extent to which I benefited
from it. The most interesting parts were when someone with industry experience
came to talk about some projects they were working on, which I probably could
have gained outside the course. The theoretical content of the course was
weak. There was no-one with any real technical know-how in the faculty. The
main advantage is gaining practical experience working on projects (even if
they were only course projects), which once again you can do by yourself
(although you can learn more quickly when projects are short and focussed as
on such a course).

I now generally think that apprenticeships are the best model for studying
practical disciplines (in general, not just for web design). Most people like
that their disciplines to have university studies, because raising the
barriers to entry (e.g. a university degree) raises their own value (or at
least their sense of their own value); but I'm not sure of the extent to which
it actually furthers the discipline.

